# peppermill gifts



## wickford (Dec 16, 2009)

Whew! Just finished my last peppermill gift for this Christmas. I think I did about 10 or 11 in the past 4 weeks which is a lot for me since I don't get much time in the shop...

Anyway, here's six of them...The 4 smaller ones (6") are for gifts for my daughter's teachers and the 2 large ones (10") are for my Mom and my Aunt.

Lots of woods used in these...Redheart, canary wood, cherry, maple, walnut, Lignum Vitae, Purpleheart, Brazilian Ebony, Sapele, Koa (I think), possibly marblewood, and bocote...

comments welcome!!

Thanks for looking!!

Jeff


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2009)

Very, very nice,  Jim!!!

The design of the bloodwood and canarywood (#2) is very unique.  Did you "originate" it?  I do like it, just have not seen it before.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 16, 2009)

Those are spectacular; great job on the segmentations. And the finish looks superb.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## dontheturner (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to put a damper on your exquisite productions, but as I am from the UK, originally,  can you please tell me, why I was always told, NEVER to use any toxic woods, in Mills, but to only use, Maple or Sycamore, as they are chemically ''inert'' ?  dontheturner


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2009)

dontheturner said:


> Sorry to put a damper on your exquisite productions, but as I am from the UK, originally, can you please tell me, why I was always told, NEVER to use any toxic woods, in Mills, but to only use, Maple or Sycamore, as they are chemically ''inert'' ? dontheturner


 

Don,

That topic has been discussed here, with no real resolution.  But, generally, the opinion seems to be the wood is unlikely to affect the peppercorns in any noticeable way.

Think about how much pepper you would have to use, even if it were poison!!
Two hundred pound individual-----well suffice to say if you want to be REAL safe, line it with Acrylic tubing.  I don't think anyone does, but it is an option.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 16, 2009)

well, those aught to assure your daughter an "A+". As for your Aunt and Mom, they'll just hang out at your house more, looking for freebees.
Great job!


----------



## broitblat (Dec 16, 2009)

Those are all beautiful.  Nice color combinations, outstanding finish, and elegant shapes.  My favorite is probably the 3rd one from the left.

  -Barry


----------



## BobBurt (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are beautiful..... Outstanding work

Thanks for showing them


----------



## dontheturner (Dec 17, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Don,
> 
> That topic has been discussed here, with no real resolution.  But, generally, the opinion seems to be the wood is unlikely to affect the peppercorns in any noticeable way.
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying -  it has stopped me from producing many, purely because our Maple and Sycamore in the UK, was always so bland!  I have shipped several very large mechanisms here, along with my goods & chattells, so I shall ignore those thoughts, and produce some in Thailand's beautiful Bradoo and/or Payung. (Spelling - doubtful).Again, I shall try very hard to approach your quality.   dontheturner


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work.  Very lucky recipients.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome work.


----------



## mickr (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice selection..lucky receipients


----------



## wickford (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks all for the nice comments!!

Ed to answer your question...I guess I'd have to say yes and no.  While I did not come up with this design from plan, it certainly as inspired by others that I've seen.  I've looked at many many peppermills on the internet and in magazines and books, so I'd have to say the while all of these designs are my own, I probably didn't invent them...I normally mount the wood on the lathe and have a very loose general idea of the final product.  then I just start cutting and see where it takes me!

As for the question of toxic wood...If you read some of the wood books, pretty much all wood is "toxic" to a degree and as Ed said, you'd have ingest a lot of wood directly to have negative effects at least IMO.  I do normally seal the inside with a shellac sanding sealer though...


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 17, 2009)

The finish looks very nice!  Do you mind sharing what you did?


----------



## wickford (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't mind sharing at all!!  The finish is super easy!!  4 coats of Deft clear gloss spray lacquer.  Shines up beautifully!!  I've also knocked the gloss back on some with the beall buffing system, tripoli, white diamond, carnuba...I personally like the glossy finish, so I haven't been buffing them...3 of these were buffed, and 3 were not...


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2009)

MANY people (including me FWIW) use the Deft spray for Peppermills.


Although I have switched a little, I apply a coat or two by rag on the lathe first.  Have to be fairly light coats, but it lets the wood soak it in a little and speeds the overall finishing time ------ FOR ME!!  YMMV!!!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are some fine looking peppermills.


----------

